# محطات تنقية المياه



## المأمون (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم لقد نشرت طلبي هذا قبل فترة واكرره مرة اخرى لحوجتي لاي معلومات
انا اعمل على رسالة الماجستير في محطات تنقية المياه وارغب ان تشاركوني باي اراء او مقترحات او اي تطور قد ظهر في هذه التقنية واي مشاكل يمكن ان تكون واجهت اي شخص في التشغيل او التصميم وكل المقترحات الممكنة
ولكم خالص التقدير


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (19 يوليو 2008)

لقد عملت بتنفيذ محطة مياه لمده عام ونصف بالأعمال المدنيه ومنشآت المياه واود ان اساعدك ولكن حاول ان تسألنى اسئلة محددة لكى استطيع الرد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 يوليو 2008)

المأمون قال:


> السلام عليكم لقد نشرت طلبي هذا قبل فترة واكرره مرة اخرى لحوجتي لاي معلومات
> انا اعمل على رسالة الماجستير في محطات تنقية المياه وارغب ان تشاركوني باي اراء او مقترحات او اي تطور قد ظهر في هذه التقنية واي مشاكل يمكن ان تكون واجهت اي شخص في التشغيل او التصميم وكل المقترحات الممكنة
> ولكم خالص التقدير


 
السلام عليكم
ما هو المقصود بتنقية المياه
1- هل هو تنقية مياه البحر لتصبح صالحة للشرب Desalination plant
2- تنقية مياه الصرف Treatment Plant

وشكرا


----------



## نورهيدنورهيد (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته أنا أيضا مهندس في الهندسة المدنية تخصص مياه و صرف أقترح عليك البحث في مجال قنية dtation d'eupration par biocose وهي تقنية جديدة لمحطات التصفية المتنقلة أنا في الخدمة 

××××××××××××××××××××××
يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن المشاركات.. المشرف


----------



## المأمون (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم.شكرا على الردود جميعها .
انا اعمل علي محطة معالجة مياه الشرب على نهر النيل تصميم المحطة بجميع مراحلها و اود ان اشمل في التصميم اي تطور قد طرا في هذا الجانب بالنسبة للمواد العازلة او اسس التشغيل او وحدات المعالجة
ارجو ان تكون قد وضحت الفكرة وانا اشكر لكم مساعدتكم


----------



## المأمون (21 يوليو 2008)

نورهيدنورهيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته أنا أيضا مهندس في الهندسة المدنية تخصص مياه و صرف أقترح عليك البحث في مجال قنية dtation d'eupration par biocose وهي تقنية جديدة لمحطات التصفية المتنقلة أنا في الخدمة ادا كانت عندك نية البحث و تبادل الثقافة فبريدي هو .××××××××××××××××××××××
> يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن المشاركات.. المشرف


 
شكرا نور للمشاركة ولكني لم استطيع ان اجري البحث على التقنية التي ارسلتها هل بامكانك ان ترسل لي تسمية او وصف اخر لهذه التقنية اجري عليه البحث


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (22 يوليو 2008)

انا ايضا عملت فى تنفيذ محطة على نهر النيل ارجو ان تسألنى سؤال مباشر وانا ارد


----------



## ابو ازهر (23 يوليو 2008)

هناك مصطلحات في الهندسة الصحية اوضحها كالاتي
تصفية المياه اي تخليصها من الشوائب العالقة بالمخثرات مثل الشب وكذلك اجراء عملية الترشيح
تنقية المياه اي تخليصها من البكتريا والكائنات المجهرية الاخرى اي تعقيمها بواسطة الكلور او الاوزون
تحلية المياه اي تخليصها من الاملاح الذائبة اي جعلها مستساغة للشرب اي ازالة العسرة وهناك اساليب كثيرة مثل التناضح العكسي (r.o) وجهاز التبادل الايوني الذي يحوي حجر الزيولايت وطريقة الكلس-الصودا وطريقة التقطير وغيرها
مياه الصرف تعالج لتكون غير ملوثة للبيئة عند تصريفها الى الانهار والبحار وهناك مشاريع في دول العالم لاعادة استخدام مياه الصرف لاغراض ري الحدائق ورش الشوارع وغيرها لكن دون استخدامها لغرض الاستهلاك البشري


----------



## عاشقة الماء (12 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي مامون هل دراستك عن تقييم محطة تصفية موجودة في الاساس 
ام ان الدراسة هي تصميم محطة بمراحلها من الاساس


----------



## المأمون (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للمشاركة عاشقة الماء
الدراسة لتقيم محطة مياه موجودة في الاصل على نهر النيل بالاضافة الى نظرة عامة على تصميم محطات مياه الشرب


----------



## عاشقة الماء (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عملية تقييم محطة مياه عملية سهلة جدا وخصوصا اذا كانت محطة لتصفية مياه النهر 
وهناك الكثير من الدراسات حول هذا الموضوع 
اما عن النظرة العامة على تصميم محطة لمياه الشرب فان مياه النهر بصورة عامة لاتحتاج الى اكثر من العمليات التقليدية الموجودة في اغلب المحطات وهي الترسيب والترشيح والتعقيم لكن اذا كنت تريد ادخال تقنية جديدة فاتمنا لك التوفيق في اختيار شي يظهر نتيجة ايجابية وبكلفة اقتصادية ( هذا راي شخصي فقط ) وشكرا لك


----------



## نبيل رشيد (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
من لديه كتب بالفرنسية بصيغة pdf عن أي موضوع في تصميم شبكات المياه و المجاري و محطات تنقية المياه و المياه العادمة الرجاء المساعدة و شكرا


----------



## عباس هادي (13 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ ما مون
اريد ان اعرف هل تريد تقييم كفاءه المحطه كميا او تقييم نوعيه المياه ؟


----------



## صلاحالدين (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المهندس مأمون وبقية المهندسين
ان فقرات تنقية الماء كثيرة جدا وتشمل التالي
1. اختيار الموقع التي تنشا عليه المحطة
2.عمل تصميم لماخذ الماء intake
3. تصميم مضخات low loft pump
4.عمل screen عند دخول الماء للمحطة لعزل قطع الاخشاب الكبيرة والاسماك ...الخ (طبعا توجد مصفى اخر عند الماخذ)
5.عمل وتصميم احواض flash mixer واضافة الملبدات مثل alum .. وغيرها
6. عمل وتصميم احواض التخثير flocculation tank
7.عمل وتصميم احواض الترسيب sedimentation tank قد تضاف قبل هذا الخزان كلور وذلك لعدم تجمع الاشنات الخضراء والملونة على قاع الحوض
8. اهم فقرة هي الترشيح filteration وعمل تصميم له
9. ثم ضافة كلور نهائي 
10. وثم تصميم مضخات high lift pump لرفع الماء اصالح للشرب للخزانات لغرض التوزيع

والان وبعد هذا الكلام يا سيد مامون اقترح عليك ان تاخذ فقرة واحدة من اعلاه وتعمل عليه تطوير وتقوم بعمل تجارب 
على سبيل المثال خذ الفلتر واعمل عليه بحوثك مثلا قم بتغيير تدريجات الرمل وقارنه مع محطة موجودة فعلا لكي تكشف مدا صلاحية بحثك من حيث العكورة turbidity...الخ 
المهم يا اخ مامون حاول ان تحصر الفكرة حتى تسيطر على بحثك 
تحياتي لكل المشاركين


----------



## عمادالجمال (13 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ مأمون السلام عليكم 
انا اعمل فى مجال معالجة المياه في السعودية و اقول لك ان تقنية معالجة المياة بانواعها باتت معروفة للجميع لذا انا انصحك ان تكون دراستك على موضوع تطوير محطات التنقية لتحسين الجودة و تقليل كلفة الانتاج من خلال ادارة التشغيل و الصيانة للمحطة. حيث اننا للاسف نفتقد لمثل هذه الدراسات فضلا عن ندرة تطبيقها على الواقع


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم فى الله ابراهيم ناجى 
اعمل بمجال الهندسه الصحيه منذ شهر لأنى حديث التخرج 2008 واود منكم ان توضحوا لى مميزات المجال وعيوبه وفرص العمل المتوفره به والمرتبات وهل هذا المجال أفضل ام مجال الأنشاءات لأن هناك فرص عمل كثيره أمامى فى الأنشاءات ولكنى حائر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زيا زيا (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*تحية عطرة*

السلام عليكم ارجو من كل شخص عندة معلومات عن مشاريع الماء او تنقية المياه وكيفية عمل اجهزة الكلور المستخدمة في التعقيم :9:ان يفيدنا بها وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## شريف رحمه (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا اعمل فنى تشغيل فى محطة مياه ابو صوير الاسماعليه ممكن حضرتك تنورنا هناك ونوريك كل شئ على الطبيعه وكمان ممكن نديلك ورق كمان تعمل منه البحث وازاى ها اقولك معلومات سريعه 
طبعا فيه محطه مياه العكره يكون فيها طلمبات لسحب المياه من النيل وضخها الى الخزان السريع
الخزان السريع يقوم بتوزيع المياه على 2 مروق المروق عباره حوض مياه كبير جدا فى هذه الاثناء يكون هناك تحضير للشبه والكلور البدائى وطبعا بيبقى الكلور بنسب حسب عكاره المياه وتقاس بجهاز ديجيتال بواسطه الكيميائى الموجود بالمحطه و من المروق الى الفلاتر والفلاتر عباره عن احواض ترشيح رمليه للتظيفها من الشوائب ومن الفلاتر الى الطلمبات المعالجه اللى تضخ الى الشبكه العامه دى معلومات سريعه


----------



## المأمون (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
احاول البحث عن تصميم الماخذ(intake) ورسومات توضيحية له ؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

راجع محاضرات د يوسف ج السودان 
عموما عباره عن مضخه ولابد ان يكون قبلها مصافى للحفاظ على المضخه 
ولكن سؤال
لماذا لا نقوم بحفر بئر قرب النهر للاستفاده من التربه فى المرحله الاولى وضخ الماء بواسطة المضخات
تحتاج لحساب i
انسياب الماء من النهر للبئر وانتاجية البئر وكفاءة المضخات اعمل مقارنه فى الانتاج كميه وكيف وتكلفه وتجد النتائج حسب المنطقه ويمكن عمل دليل لذلك
مجرد فكره


----------



## romarwh (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المهندس صلاح الدين وباقى المهندسين
انا طالب فى الفرقه الرابعه كلية الهندسة
وهذا الشرح لطريقة تنقية المياه هو تقريبا مشروع تخرجى هذا العام
ولكنى اتمنى منكم المساعده فى هذا الموضوع وخاصة مرحلة الfilteration
اشكال متعدده لل filters.تصميمات مختلفه .النسب للمكونات.
ممكن ايضا المساعده باسماء مراجع يمكن قراءتها
اامل منكم المساعده فى هذا الموضوع
وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## موفق عمر الخطيب (18 مارس 2009)

اريد معرفة مكونات محطة التنقية من معدات وتجهيزات وأسعار ان وجد شكرالكم


----------



## عبد الله محمد زين (1 مايو 2009)

هل عملية معالجة المياه تجعل من الماء كسلعه اقتصادية؟


----------



## عبد الله محمد زين (1 مايو 2009)

:81:علي الرغم من توفر الموارد المائية في السودان الا ان هنالك ازمة في امداد مياه الشرب خصوصا في فصل الصيف


----------



## صلاحالدين (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ romarwh ولاني تاخرت في الاجابة
ولكن المصدر المفيد في الهندسة الصحية هي
water supply and sewerage 
by E.W.Steel and Terence J.McGhee
وكذلك كتاب للمؤلف ميدكالف
تحياتي


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (7 مايو 2009)

اخى الكريم ارجوا تحديد نقاط محددة لورقة البحث:::::::::::::::::::


----------



## عمر سعود (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم00ارجو من الأخوة الزملاء تزويدي بمخطط منظومة معالجة مياه الشرب سعة (5 م3) أو أكثر00شاكرا تعاونكم00مع التتقدير0


----------



## psk aufhk (12 مايو 2009)

متشكرينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (12 مايو 2009)

الزميل العزيز : إن فكرة دراسة تنقية المياه أعتقد انها ستكون رائجة في السنوات القادمة و السبب 
هو ما يحويه الماء من مركبات كميائية وغيره . فقد عملت أيضاً مثل كثير من الزملاء بمحطة تنقية بطاقة انتاجية اكثر من 20000 متر مكعب و التنقية او المعالجة تتبع على امرين أثنين ما هو المنتج الذي تريده أي ما هي مواصفات المواء ثانياً ما هي مواصفات الحالية قبل الانتاج . و بعد ذلك تبدأ بدراسة أليى معالجة و تنقية المياه . 
فمثلاً في بعض المياه التي تحتاج لتنقية هي المياه الكلسية حيث تكون نسبة الكلس عالية و المعالجة بسيطة كما تعلم 
فهي بواسطة خزانات تركيد ( ترقيد ) و قد تكون نسبة الحديد مرتفعة عندها عليك إضافة مركبات تتفاعل مع الحديد 
حيث تشكل جزيئات أكبر حجماً يمكن ترسيبها بواسطة أحواض ترسيب و هكذا . 
إذا جوهر الموضوع هو خصائص المنتج و الناتج 
أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## eng\Rofidah (17 يوليو 2009)

انا طالبه في 2 مدني وكان عندي تدريبي السنه دي في محطه مياه لسه بتبني وعايز حاجه تساعدني في كتابه التقرير عن طريقه بناء المنشات دي ممكن تساعدوني لو حد عنده حاجه


----------



## سيف الهواري (17 يوليو 2009)

هل حقا ما درسناه في الصحيه يطبق
يا ريت تورينا مشاريع مدعمه بالصور


----------



## حسن شافق (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورمضان كريم عليكم
لدي طلب من المنتدى ان امكن
توفير معلومات كاملة عن تنفيذ اعمال المجاري والية الانشاء الجيد والمشاكل المحيطة بذلك
مع التقدير


----------



## علاء برعى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

خطوات معالجه المياه ف محطات التنقيه
1- المياه العكره
مجموعه من الطلمبات يتم من خلالها سحب المياه من النيل الى بئر التوزيع
2- بئر التوزيع
يقوم بتوزيع المياه الى المروقات
يتم حقن الكلور الابتدائى ف بئر التوزيع
3- المروقات
وهى مقسمه الى جزئين
أ- مرحله التنديف ( وهو الاطار الداخلى للمروق )
ب- مرحله الترسيب ( وهو الاطار الخارجى للمروق )
ويتم اضافه الشبه ف المروقات
4- المرشحات
ويتم من خلالها فلتره او ( ترشيح ) المياه من المواد العالقه بها سواء كانت طحالب او طمى او اى مواد اخرى
5- خزان التحضير
وهو خزان موجود قبل طلمبات المياه المرشحه
ويتم من خلاله حقن الكلور الثانوى ف الخزان التحضيرى
6- طلمبات المياه المرشحه
وهى اخر مرحله فى عمليه التنقيه حيث يتم من خلالها طرد المياه النقيه ( المرشحه ) للمستهلكين


----------



## علاء برعى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الكلور
-يعتبر من اهم الانظمه الموجوده ف محطات المعالجه وبدون الكلور يعتبر عمليه التنقيه غير مفيده
والكلور عباره عن غاز سام يتم تنقيه المياه من خلاله
- انظمه الكلور
تتكون انظمه الكلور من
اسطوانات مملؤه بالكلور - اجهزه حقن - سخانات - طلمبات تعزيز
-من الصعب حقن الكلور فى المياه العكره مباشرتا حيث انه غاز ولذلك يتم حقنه فى عنبر الكلور عن طريق طلمبات التعزيزالتى بدورها تنقله الى بئر التوزيع
- تعتمد اجهزه الحقن على التفريغ او عمل (vacuum) يتم شفط الكلور من الجهاز عن طريق طلمبات التعزيز وكلما زاد ضغط الماء من الطلمبه كلما زادت كفائه الحقن
- السخانات مهمتها تحويل الكلور من الحاله السائله الى الغاز وخصوصا فى فصل الشتاء


----------



## فراس رضا (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا عل هذه الماضيع الجيده


----------



## محمودشمس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم 
اية المطلوب بالضبط من المحطات ان شاء الله نكون في العون


----------



## م.عمران (24 سبتمبر 2009)

اللــــــــــــــــه يفتح عليكوا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (28 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود مشكور من الاخوه اللى شاركو فى ايضاح الموضوع
وبالتوفبق للجميع


----------



## محمودشمس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
هل انت تريد تصميم محطة مياه او غيرة


----------



## محمودشمس (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ماهو المطوب بالضبط ارجو الافادة للمساعدة


----------



## صابرين لطيف (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو عرض موضوع عن تقييم المخاطر البيئية


----------



## مشعل1 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

انا عندي انشاء الله فكرة باقامة مصنع مياه في السعوديه ارجوا افادتي عن هذه الفكرة من بدايتها وحتى الحصول على ربح وعلشان ما يكون طلبي ثقيل عليكم لو يكون مختصر بنقاط شامله :11:


----------



## محمد ربيع عطية (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندسين على المعلومات المفيدة دي
انا في 3 مدني وكنت بتدرب في الصيف اللي فات في محطة مياه والحمد لله معلوماتكم دي افادتني في عمل تقرير عن التدريب


----------



## ehabxyz (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هى النسبة المطلوبة لكفاءة المروقات فى محطات تنقية مياه الشرب


----------



## الفائدة للجميع (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا يا أخي مأمون مشروع تخرجي كان في تصميم محطة تنقية بطاقة انتاجية 131000 متر مكعب في اليوم وعملت في هذا المجال لمدة 7 سنوات في تصميم وتنفيذ المحطات الصغيرة ذات الترشيح البطئ و المحطات الكبيرة ذات الترشيح السريع يمكنك ان تراسلني على ال email: [email protected] و أنا جاهز ان شا ء الله وفي حدود معلوماتي للإجابة على إستفساراتك


----------



## mohamednovo (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا أعمل فى مجال تنقيه المياه لتصلح فى تصنيع الادويه 
فأذا أرت معرفه أو شرح تفصيل أو رسم للوحدات وخط سير المياه 
أرسل لى


----------



## احمد يدك (5 يناير 2010)

محطات المياة تكون تسميتها كالتالى 
1- محطات معاجة مياة الصرف الصحى وهناك محطات معالجة ثنائية ومحطات معالجة ثلاثية والمعالجة الثلاثية تخرج مياة انقي
2- محطات تنقية مياة الشرب وتكون على المياة العادية
3- محطات تحلية مياة الشرب وتكون على مياة البحر


----------



## usama_aws2000 (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من الاخوة الملمين بالهندسة الصحية تزويدي بمراحل انشاء محطة تصفية الماء على جانب النهر


----------



## usama_aws2000 (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين 
اتمنى ان احصل على فرصة عمل في اي دولة من دول الخليج 
انا اخوكم مهندس مدني من العراق


----------



## usama_aws2000 (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتني ارجو منكم ان تعطوني مراحل تصميم محطة تنقية مياه الشرب


----------



## basioni (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وهل من الاخوة المشاركين من لديه كتب او ابحاث عن محطات معالجة الصرف الصحي بنظام الجماة المنشطة وكيفية تقييم اداؤها ، وكذا نظم المعالجة البيولوجية
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## hassanaki (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مينا المصري (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## iraa_aaq (26 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## waledfly (28 مارس 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ-------------------------------------------------------شكرا


----------



## محمد شحتة قاسم (5 مايو 2010)

اود من مهندسة اسراء توضيح المراحل الى توجد فى محطات التحلية


----------



## eng_krem1986 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هخي مامون اود ان ترسل لي تصاميم وكل تفاصيل تصميم محطة التنقية وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## محمد مدنية (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي مأمون اذا أرته تقييم اي منشأه عليك بدراستها كأنك تعيد تصميمه 
يختلف التقييم أما للتطوير او الصلاحية وجودة المحطة من حيث التنقية علي حسب المواصفات المطلوبة
انصحك بأن تقسم التقييم علي حسب مراحل التنقية ابتداء من جلب المياه من المصدر وحتي عملية التطهير 
و التخزين او التوزيع الي الشبكة


----------



## ismail m f (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يعينك واذا عنك مراجع الحقنا بيها


----------



## وسام نزار (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## salahsalih (11 يناير 2011)

sdxafrgthyjk,


----------



## بكر عيسوى (18 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا علي المجهود العظيم


----------



## دليرعزيزطه (18 مارس 2011)

اريد ان اسال هل لدىملتقى المهندسين رسائل الماجستير لتنقية المياه واكون شاكر جدا لان انا محتاج كثير للموضوع
دليرعزيزطه 
كوردستان العراق


----------



## م/محمد طرابية (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة سؤالى عن كيفية حساب الproduct reject


----------



## سعد عبدالحليم (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دقشة (18 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك
:2:


----------



## دقشة (18 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووريييييييييييييييييييييين:31:


----------

